# Bathroom lighting solutions



## elie2wins (Jan 23, 2016)

Good day all. I have a bathroom with a grid ceiling (t bar) that uses translucent tiles. The current lighting is by florescent (3 units) installed to the ceiling. Id like some ideas on what fixtures I could install to light this room. Please
take note that this bathroom has wall to wall tile with a builders grade mirror above the sink and toilet.

Id like to update the bathroom a bit so my initial idea was to frame the mirror, paint the vanity, and replace the tiles with sheetrock. But how do i light the room? Any tips and recommendations are welcome.

link to ceiling http://imgur.com/a/2jSUG


----------



## elie2wins (Jan 23, 2016)

*Sheetrock ceiling tiles with recessed led*

Ok so heres my update:

It took some thought but i figured out the solution. 

I had some extra window trim and corner blocks and used them to frame the builders grade mirror that was damaged near the bottom. 

I painted the vanity a dark grey to better match the old tiles. Ill gut it one day but i needed to give the bathroom a more updated look.

I removed the florescent lighting fixtures and tiles and replaced with 1/2 inch sheetrock and slim recessed led fixtures.

This bathroom is ultra bright now. So i have to figure out a way to darken the room a bit.


----------



## elie2wins (Jan 23, 2016)

heres a better view of the frame added to mirror


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

"My bathroom is too bright I must darken it?" That's a first...


----------



## elie2wins (Jan 23, 2016)

IslandGuy said:


> "My bathroom is too bright I must darken it?" That's a first...


Its a killer on the eyes when you initially turn them on. And compared to the lighting before, its hella bright, and combine that with highly reflective wall to wall tile :vs_sun:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

See if you can replace the LED lamp with a lower wattage unit.

Are they dimmable bulbs?


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

I was going to suggest a dimmer until I noticed the switch/receptacle arrangement in the fully tiled wall...


----------



## elie2wins (Jan 23, 2016)

ddawg16 said:


> See if you can replace the LED lamp with a lower wattage unit.
> 
> Are they dimmable bulbs?


these particular lights arent but there is a dimmable version. I could send these back for a set of 6w's


----------



## elie2wins (Jan 23, 2016)

IslandGuy said:


> I was going to suggest a dimmer until I noticed the switch/receptacle arrangement in the fully tiled wall...


yea this was my low cost bathroom remodel. We just moved in and hated the this bathroom so much. I had to do something now, but a full gut job will come soon enough


----------

